# Elliott wave theory - stages & waves



## springhill (20 July 2007)

Could someone please explain to me the theories behind stages and/or waves in charting ie. stage1,2,3,4,5 etc or wave 1,2,3,4,5 etc? Ive just started looking at charts trying to understand the fundamentals but i have no idea what these are and what each stage/wave is representing. Some postings of charts to explain would be a good idea too. Cheers


----------



## professor_frink (20 July 2007)

springhill said:


> Could someone please explain to me the theories behind stages and/or waves in charting ie. stage1,2,3,4,5 etc or wave 1,2,3,4,5 etc? Ive just started looking at charts trying to understand the fundamentals but i have no idea what these are and what each stage/wave is representing. Some postings of charts to explain would be a good idea too. Cheers




Afternoon Springhill,

Have a look at this thread if you want some info on EW-

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6953


----------



## Nick Radge (20 July 2007)

Try this:

http://www.elliottwave.net/educational/basictenets.htm


----------

